# Was: Someone Please help!



## realxemotion (Mar 11, 2007)

I need help! My 8 year oldrabbit Tanner seems to be very sick. He is breathing very hard andlabor like. He isn't as active as he normally is and just sits in thesame spot most of the time. Not to mention he has lost alot of weight(though he eats!) and is pooping very small hard pellets. I'm veryworried about him and I'm currently looking for a vet to take him to inmy small town that is experience with rabbits. 

Has anyone experienced this or know what couldbe wrong with my bunny boy? What should I do in the mean time while Ifind a vet?


----------



## Maureen Las (Mar 11, 2007)

It sounds like this is not something that cameon suddenly. Is this true? It could be a respiratory infection orpneumonia or possibly something as serious as a tumor. If you couldlook in the the health resource section maybe it would be possible foryou to find a rabbit saavy vet in your area. If not call all the vetsin your area and ask if they treat rabbits. Your rabbit needs to see avet even if it isn't one on the list.

Does your bunny have a wet nose or any discharge from his nose? Is hemaking any sounds?? Are their any other symptoms that you ddin't post?


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm very sorry. I had a rabbit thatIeventually had heart failure. The symptoms youmention sound familiar:shock:.

Hopefully not, I just thought I'd add my experience with this symptom....

Keep us posted. Please take your baby to the vet. Ican't stress that enough. Have an x-ray done of thethorax. Keep us posted.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I'd be very worried about him and getting him into see a vet over the weekend if you could. Rabbits will hide anillness and then go downhill very very quickly.

You can find lists of rabbit-savy vets here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=9


----------



## Pipp (Mar 11, 2007)

Did this come on suddenly or gradually? 

Either way, try feeding him canned pumpkin, and definitely keep himhydrated maybe with some Pedialyte, some diluted pure fruit or carrotjuice or even some Gatorade. 

If it came on suddenly, and he's stopped eating, give him gas meds withSimethicone ASAP... here'sa link inthe Libraryfiles.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=11931&amp;forum_id=10&amp;jump_to=222400

Hopefully it's a gas attack and/or stasis and not heart failure. 

To put weight on, start giving him Nutri-Cal, a supplement for cats and dogs that also works great for rabbits.

Keep us updated... 

sas ray:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 11, 2007)

Ohh don't know what to do to help but I will say some prayers.


----------



## Haley (Mar 11, 2007)

How is your bunny doing this morning?

Everyone gave you some great advice. Keephim eating and drinking for now, thats the main thing. 

I'll be praying he pulls through ray:


----------



## realxemotion (Mar 11, 2007)

This came on very suddenlyand of course it was over the weekend where most vets in my town aren'topen. 

Tanner died in my arms last night around 11pm,slowly and peacefully. He was really old and I think it was just histime to go. His eyes told me that he was ready to go. I'm just so gladthat I was able to be with him those last few moments of his life. I'mglad that he is in a better place now. 

Its going to be hard not having himaround. He was my baby! I want to thank you all for your prayers andyour kind advice. Its really nice to know that even though we don'tknow each other, we have something in common that makes us care foreach other. Thank you all so very much!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 11, 2007)

I am moving this to the Rainbow Bridge thread where folks can post their condolances.

I'm so sorry for your loss - but I'm so happy for you that you were able to be with him when he passed on.

Peg


----------



## realxemotion (Mar 11, 2007)

*angieluv wrote:*


> It sounds like this is not something that came on suddenly.Is this true? It could be a respiratory infection or pneumonia orpossibly something as serious as a tumor. If you could look in the thehealth resource section maybe it would be possible for you to find arabbit saavy vet in your area. If not call all the vets in your areaand ask if they treat rabbits. Your rabbit needs to see a vet even ifit isn't one on the list.
> 
> Does your bunny have a wet nose or any discharge from his nose? Is hemaking any sounds?? Are their any other symptoms that you ddin'tpost?


No, he didn't have any a wet nose orany discharge. He didn't make any noise either. Thesymptoms I listed were the only ones.


----------



## ahri22 (Mar 11, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss  It sounds as if it was heart failure or something...and probably nothing a vet could have done!

It's lovely that you were able to be with him at the end 

:rainbow:

Fiona


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry.

Was he a bigger breed rabbit? Did his breathing get worse asthe night went on? Just curious. It could've beenhis age. I'm glad you were able to be with him and I'm surehe was (is)too.

Binky free Tanner.:rainbow:


----------



## Michaela (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry,:cry2

Binky free at the bridge Tanner:rainbow:


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 13, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Tanner - I am sure he had a wonderful 8 years with you, and knew he was loved 

Jan


----------



## realxemotion (Mar 13, 2007)

Yeah, he was a large breed. Hisbreathing got worse as the night went on. It was very sad to watchknowing there really wasn't anything you could have done. I'm just gladthat I was able to bury him in his favorite spot in the garden and getto say my final goodbye's before laying him to rest. I'm slowly tryingto recover and get better, but I feel like I lost such averyspecial friend. He had a great 8 years (almost 9 nextmonth), so I think it was his time.

Thank you all again for your support and advice! Many ofyour prayers and words have helped comfort me during this difficulttime. I'm currently thinking of adopting another bunny from a rescueplace in my state. I'm not sure if I will soon, but it is something I'mconsidering. 

Thank you all again!


----------



## Kala_Bunga (Mar 15, 2007)

awww I'm so sorry to hear about Tanner.He is probably binkieing with my Paxy...


----------

